# MTB, selber zusammenstellen, Hamburg



## Pauletta (18. August 2004)

hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. ich wollte mir ein neues mountainbike zu legen und suche nach einem laden in hamburg, wo man sich einigermaßen günstig die bikes selber zusammenstellen kann. ich will das rad nicht selber zusammenbauen, aber frei wähen können bezüglich rahmen, farbe, lenker, reifen etc....
könnt ihr mir einen guten laden empfehlen ? 
vielen dank schon mal.....


----------



## Günni-Poo (18. August 2004)

Versuchs mal bei Bicycles im ehemaligen Pirate Shop. Barmbekerstr. beim Winterhuder Marktplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pauletta (18. August 2004)

hallo,

danke für die super schnelle antwort. dann werde ich da mal hinfahren bzw vorher mal gucken, ob ich eine homepage von denen finde....

super, danke !!!!


----------



## marewo (18. August 2004)

Moin,
oder www.cnc-bike.de

Gruß
Marewo


----------



## Rabbit (18. August 2004)

Du solltest es wirklich auch mal bei CNC in der Stresemannstrasse versuchen, marewo hat den Link ja schon gepostet!


----------



## Pauletta (18. August 2004)

hey leute,


vielen dank nochmal. werde mir jetzt gleich mal die homepage von cnc angucken und dann morgen mal drauf los trotten was die beiden unternehmen mir so für angebote machen!

danke auf jeden fall für eure schnelle hilfe !


----------



## Hegi (18. August 2004)

Pauletta schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. ich wollte mir ein neues mountainbike zu legen und suche nach einem laden in hamburg, wo man sich einigermaßen günstig die bikes selber zusammenstellen kann. ich will das rad nicht selber zusammenbauen, aber frei wähen können bezüglich rahmen, farbe, lenker, reifen etc....
> könnt ihr mir einen guten laden empfehlen ?
> vielen dank schon mal.....



bicycles macht übrigens ende des jahres in winterhude dicht! die schmeißen jetzt viele gute sachen zu günstigen preisen raus (bei klamotten gibt's 25%)


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2004)

Hauptsache, Du gehst nicht zu MSP in der Rentzelstrasse, die beraten sogar bewusst falsch, nur um zu verkaufen. Darüber hinaus ist die Leistung der Werkstatt dort skandalös. Empfehlen kann ich wärmstens die Jungs von KK-Radsport in der Borsteler Chaussee, die haben auch kein Problem damit, wenn du mit woanders gekauften Teilen ankommst und diese von Ihnen verbauen/zusammenbauen lässt.

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Rabbit (18. August 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Empfehlen kann ich wärmstens die Jungs von KK-Radsport in der Borsteler Chaussee, die haben auch kein Problem damit, wenn du mit woanders gekauften Teilen ankommst und diese von Ihnen verbauen/zusammenbauen lässt.


Stimmt! Die Jungs von K&K-Radsport hatte ich vergessen. Die haben auch einen sehr guten Ruf!

Hier der Link: http://www.kk-radsport.de/

Die Seite selbst sieht zwar nicht sehr professionell aus, aber davon laß dich nicht stören, die investieren ihre Zeit eben in das wesentliche.


----------



## Martinbaby (18. August 2004)

Um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben:

Auf jeden Fall zu CNC in der Stresemannstr.! cooler Laden, colle Auswahl in jeder Preisklasse. Meinem Kumpel haben die kürzlich ein vernüftiges Bike für EUR 800,00 individuell zusammengestellt.

Auf jeden Fall nicht zu von Hacht in der Gärtner Str.! Schlechte Beratung, etc ...


----------



## Mira (18. August 2004)

Eigentlich hat jeder Laden seine Hausmarke.
Wie wär's mit einem Bausatz? Letztends entdeckt bei basislager.com. Musst nur selber zusammenschrauben...
Und das Bike im Angebot ist auch nicht zu verachten (endlich mal ein günstiges Bike mit einer exelenten Gabel und nicht so nem billigem Elastomerkram...). Als Vergleich zu den Hamburger Läden guck mal bei www.neon-radsport.de. Super Auswahl, allerdings recht teuer.

Schließlich sei "mein" Laden zu empfehlen: Renn-und Sportrad beim Spritzenplatz in Ottensen.


Oder vielleicht doch selber aufbauen und ziehst Dir einen Rahmen für schlappe 49,- bei ebay ran (hehe, mal sehen, wie lange der hält), da bleibt noch genügend Geld für ne gute Gabel....achja, wer die Wahl hat...jedenfalls viel Spaß beim Aussuchen!

Achja, MSP - wir gebrandmarkten, nicht wahr Janus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, MSP - wir gebrandmarkten, nicht wahr Janus?


 Das kannst Du wohl laut sagen! Mein Scalpel ist nunmehr seit 2 Monaten bei Cannondale in Holland wegen des total krummen Hinterbaus, den MSP mittels einer, nun ja sagen wir mal: *interessant* aufgebauten Hinterradnabe kaschiert hatte. Und ich Idiot zahl denen auch noch Kohle für den Bockmist oder treffender ausgedrückt: Betrug, den die in der Werkstatt fabriziert haben. Fazit: Mein neues 2005er Bike (Nicolai Helius CC mit allerleckerster Austattung) und die 30 weiteren Bikes, die ich mir im Laufe meines Lebens wahrscheinlich noch anschaffen werde , werden jedenfalls nicht über die Ladentheke von MSP gehen.

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Mira (18. August 2004)

Alter, wie kann man denn einen krummen Hinterbau "kaschieren" (staun)?

Ein Helius? Achja, konnte ich in Willingen ja leider nicht fahren, weil die meine Größe nicht hatten (schwach eigentlich). Tja, selber Schuld, jetzt wird's doch ein Rocky. Gefahren bist Du' s aber schon, oder? Wird's auch ne Talas, wahrscheinlich wohl.
Warum "probierst" Du nicht den neuen Vierlenker von CD für 2005 aus? Kannst ja auch bei Hacht kaufen (achne, die haben CD ja aus dem Programm geschmissen, die waren denen zu agressiv...


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Helius? Achja, konnte ich in Willingen ja leider nicht fahren, weil die meine Größe nicht hatten (schwach eigentlich). Tja, selber Schuld, jetzt wird's doch ein Rocky. Gefahren bist Du' s aber schon, oder? Wird's auch ne Talas, wahrscheinlich wohl.


Jau, hab mal ne winzig kleine Runde auf dem Helius CC gedreht. Fahre am 27.8. nach Alfeld und werde Micha auf der Nicolai Hausmesse begleiten. Ich denke doch, dass ich da Gelegenheit haben werde, das Helius CC näher begutachten zu können.

Die Ausstattung die ich dem Bike angedacht hatte, kannst Du hier sehen. Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, entweder ich nehm die ursprünglich ausgewählten oder die Mavic Crossmax XL. Die sehen lecker aus, sind einigermassen leicht und stecken ne Menge weg.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Bischi (19. August 2004)

Ey Alex...  *argh* Sch**** doch auf den ganzen Leichtbaukram und kauf vernünftige Teile..  Die 2 oder 3 Kilo mehr fährste locker den Berg hoch, aber die Probleme, die du dann nicht hast, werden Dir einige grae Haare ersparen. Und der jüngste bist du ja auch nicht mehr    Dann müssen wir uns in 2 Jahren nicht wieder so ´nen thread hier reintun .

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. August 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Alex... *argh* Sch**** doch auf den ganzen Leichtbaukram und kauf vernünftige Teile.. Die 2 oder 3 Kilo mehr fährste locker den Berg hoch, aber die Probleme, die du dann nicht hast, werden Dir einige grae Haare ersparen. Und der jüngste bist du ja auch nicht mehr    Dann müssen wir uns in 2 Jahren nicht wieder so ´nen thread hier reintun .
> 
> Gruss
> Bischi


 Moin Stefan,

 wenn Du meine Auswahl der Parts nochmals genauer unter die Lupe nimmst, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich ausschliesslich vernünftige Teile ausgewählt habe. Ich habe bewusst auf sinnlosen Leichtbau verzichtet. Und die Qualität des Rahmens ist laut Micha über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Abgesehen davon verliere ich seit meines regelmässigen RR-Trainings konstant Gewicht, bis zum Saisonbeginn (für die meisten hier jedenfalls, für andere ist ja ganzjährig Saison...*ggg*) nächstes Jahr werde ich wohl deutlich unter 100 Kilo wiegen, warum also sollte ich mir nen 16 oder 17 Kilo schweren Freerider antun?  Und graue Haare hab ich schon genug und wenn man mit 30 nicht mehr der Jüngste ist.....ja dann... Gute Nacht! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Rabbit (19. August 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dann müssen wir uns in 2 Jahren nicht wieder so ´nen thread hier reintun .



(ohne Worte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (19. August 2004)

Ich find die Zusammenstellung ok (bis auf Crossmax, bloß keine Systemlaufräder), ich mein wer das Geld hat, bzw. dafür ausgeben will...? Ihr seid ja nur neidisch....

Nein, im Ernst, ich würd keine 15.000,- in zwei Jahren für Bikes ausgeben - kommt hin, oder(?) aber jede/r nach seiner Facon.

Allerdings wächst der Druck mit so einem Bike auch mal entsprechende Sachen anzustellen hehehe, also auf zur nächsten Marathonanmeldung nächstes Jahr!


----------



## two2one (21. August 2004)

Tune = vernünft....   
[email protected]


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. August 2004)

Moin Alex,
deine Zusammenstellung hört sich ja toll an. Mich würden aber doch sehr die Eurozahlen interessieren die hinter den Gewichtsangaben stehen und vor allem was dich der ganze Spaß im Ganzen kosten wird.
Laß mal die Zahlen für die Euronen rüberwachsen.


----------



## Mira (21. August 2004)

Das allerdings würd mich auch interessieren...

Keine Ahnung was gegen die beiden tune Teile einzuwenden ist, die Stütze ist 1a, na ist wohl mal wieder eher Glaubenskrieg als rationale Bewertung.


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. August 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Das allerdings würd mich auch interessieren...
> 
> Keine Ahnung was gegen die beiden tune Teile einzuwenden ist, die Stütze ist 1a, na ist wohl mal wieder eher Glaubenskrieg als rationale Bewertung.


 Die Tune Parts sind tatsächlich 1a, hab ich auch am Rennrad, leicht, stabil und steif. 

 Ihr wollt Zahlen? Ist doch unwichtig, wieviel Geld man in ein Hobby investiert. Hauptsache man hat seinen Spass daran und freut sich jedes Mal aufs Neue, wenn man auf sein Bike steigt. 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Alan (21. August 2004)

Morgens, 

leider mußte ich die Erfahrung machen, dass die Lager der Tune-Naben nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind. Hausintern sind in den letzten drei Jahren die Lager von drei Disc-Naben geplatzt, seltsamerweise immer nach 2.500 bis 3.000 km. Am Rennrad konnte ich eine VR-Nabe retten, indem sie neu aufgespeicht wurde. Die Lager hatten sich so verzogen, das sie auch eingebaut und mit straff angezogenem Schnellspanner rauher liefen als jede Acera-Nabe. Nach dem Neueinspeichen war sie wie neu. 
Tune-Stützen neigen gelegentlich zu erheblichem Knarzen im Klemmungsbereich der Stütze, mit ordentlich Fett oder Kupferpaste kann dies jedoch abgestellt werden. Tune-Vorbauten sind völlig problemlos, hinken inzwischen dem aktuellen Stand der Technik aber hinterher. Schick find ich sie trotzdem. Tune-Kurbeln sind nur noch etwas für Nostalgiker.

Saludos

Det


----------



## Mira (22. August 2004)

Das mit den Naben ist ja bekannt...sind dafür auch viel zu teuer.
Meine Stütze knarzt jedenfalls nicht, liegt wohl aber eher an meinem Gewicht .


----------



## Alan (22. August 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Stütze knarzt jedenfalls nicht, liegt wohl aber eher an meinem Gewicht .



Dein Gewicht? Stimmt irgendwie, kannst Du nicht so richtig mit dienen.  
Nee, im Ernst, kenne das auch nur von schwereren Leuten. Nein, ich bin die Stütze nie gefahren. 
Witzig fand ich nur, dass meine RR-Nabe wieder perfekt läuft, nachdem sie neu aufgespeicht wurde. Sollte das mit der MTB-Nabe auch probieren, bevor ich neue Lager bestelle. Bis dahin müssen eben die Crossmax SL herhalten. Bitte keine Kommentare zu den Laufrädern....

Det


----------



## Mira (23. August 2004)

Sehen schon cool aus, sollen aber...ach ich vergass.


----------



## Alan (23. August 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Sehen schon cool aus, sollen aber...ach ich vergass.



Spotte nur... Sie sind aber im Endeffekt auch nicht für das Hardtail bestimmt... Für was denn dann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (26. August 2004)

www.storm-cycles.de
auch super!


----------

